# Information Please



## The Prof (Dec 5, 2004)

Greetings,

I was just wondering if there is anyone out there who may have studied with/under me in Brooklyn, NY durng the early sixties thru the ninety's?

In 1962 I had a small club on Park Place and Classon Avenue then moved to Classon Avenue and Sterling Place.

In the late sixties at Bay Ridge Dojo on 86th Street and 5th Avenue in Bay Ridge. 

FYI, Bay Ridge Dojo is still in operation and is nearly forty years old. We have had the same telephone number for all of these years.

Thank You. :asian:


----------



## The Prof (Dec 5, 2004)

Survival Is An Every Day Reality





			
				The Prof said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I was just wondering if there is anyone out there who may have studied with/under me in Brooklyn, NY durng the early sixties thru the ninety's?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 1, 2005)

Your style is relatively new to MartialTalk. I haven't heard of anyone else (at this point) besides you who train in Niseido Ju Jitsu. (Do you call it NJJ?)  We warmly welcome those who practice with/under you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ken H (Jan 8, 2005)

Professor, it wasn't but a year ago I was singing your praises on the following thread:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=208148&postcount=42

I haven't posted here since then, life has been rather chaotic as of late.  Good to see you here, hope you are well.

-Ken


----------



## The Prof (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

Thank you.  By any chance, have we ever met personally?  I was also wondering who the Sensei of the Miyama Ryu dojo was.  I think I know, in fact I am sure I know.  Pretty sad.  Miyama Ryu was founded by the late Antonio Periera in the Tremont section of the Bronx in NYC.  Tony was a friend and a very fine teacher.  Too bad some of the apples fell far from the tree.

Thanks for the good words.  If you are ever in the area, please look me up.  My e-mail on our web site. www.niseido.org  in the locations menu.

Regards and Blessings,

Prof.


----------



## Ken H (Jan 9, 2005)

Professor,

We've met only once to my recollection, I attended a senior testing at your dojo in Lake Worth along with Hector Vega.  We've also attended some of the same judo tournaments I believe.  We're fairly close to each other down here, I live out in Royal Palm Beach.

As far as our local Miyama-Ryu dojo, I am unfamiliar with any of the current instructors there now so would in fairness like to rescind my previous statement.  I'd like to encourage anyone interested to check it out and make their own opinion.  I'm curious myself how the school is nowadays.  I have great respect for Sensei Periera and his style.

Best,
-Ken


----------



## The Prof (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Ken,

The last I heard, he left town and the school is closed.  I still see and speak with Vega Sensei from time to time.  He is a pretty decent man.  Oh yes, BTW, it was your post that brought me to this site.  I was perusing the web to see if our name Niseido which is a registered trade mark was being used.  A brief portion of your post was displayed.  Thank you for the great evaluation of us.

Be well, I hope to see you again some time.

Rspectfully,  :asian:

Prof.


----------

